# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Matt Hughes Vs. Carlos Newton

## sonar1234

Matt Hughes Vs. Carlos Newton 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPKlH...arlos%20newton

Matt is a feaking powerhouse

----------


## BIGRTHABETTR

Matt was KO'ed also with Newton after that slam.

----------


## Tedbear981

> Matt was KO'ed also with Newton after that slam.


yea he was out! if that is the right video...(I didnt watch the link, just remember it from a while ago..)

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

jesus matt hughes has a strong back, the Rampage/Arona slam was the best IMO

----------

